# SCRANTON Pennsy Slot Car Show!!!!



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Fellow slotters,

If you can make it, keep May 1st open for my first ever.....

SCRANTON, Pennsylvania Slot Car Show:thumbsup:

Auto world Country......

I plan on starting small at 24 tables or so but I want to grow the show in the back yard of Auto World who was in Scranton for almost 30 years. the area is rich in slot car history and I plan on advertizing locally heavily. If you think you may be interested in attending or getting a table, let me know.

Bob Beers
PO Box 255
Monroe CT 06468
Cell #(203)804-2455
paypal [email protected]
website www.O-GOES-HO.com


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Good luck Bob, Mr Coney(Joe B) tried to have a couple of shows in that area and didn't do to well.I'm just saying.


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

*See ya there Bob !*


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

wheelszk said:


> Good luck Bob, Mr Coney(Joe B) tried to have a couple of shows in that area and didn't do to well.I'm just saying.


That's because Mr. Coney did NO advertising whatsoever. I live here and the only way I found out about it was because somebody in another area told me about it. Then, I figured I'd try to gather up some stuff and get a table but by then the table prices went up for some reason.

Mr. Aurora has a much better reputation than Mr. Coney. I hope it's a success and would be very interested.


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*Scranton HOCARS Show May 1st*

28 tables max in the room and 14 are booked already with some enthusiastic people talking it up. I will try to post a flyer here but if you want one email me at [email protected] The tables are $35 each in advance. thanks, Bob:thumbsup:


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

You said it exactly right Kraz.I thought of you as soon as Bob asked me what I thought about having a show there.See you there Mike.Tom


----------



## divcofan (Feb 4, 2006)

*Scranton Slot Show*

Will there be any large scale slots at this show or is this primarily an HO event?


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*all kinds of slot cars*

hoping to attract all kinds and all scales and you never know what might come thru the door. Bob


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Any updates on this show or new info ? Just checking. :woohoo:


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

Just sent in for a table - now to dig out some crap - um, I mean quality items to sell!


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Be god to see you Mike.Are you riding your bike to the show.I know you are close.Tom


----------

